# Bought a new camera



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I was never really happy with my last one as I got as many blurred pictures as I did good ones.

Sooo I bought a new one today,it cost me twice as much,so the photo's should be twice as good.

Well not so far,I think I need to fiddle with the settings a bit more. as at the moment it doesn't seem any better than my old one,perhaps it's just me and not the camera.:blush2:

So here are the first efforts.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

If you let me know what sort of camera it is I may be able to help you a little,
I.ve been using Digital s.l.r.s for years so if that's what you have I may be able to give some advice. Cheers Pete. P.S. If you care to look at my album, 'It's a dogs life' you can see the sort of quality I'm getting from my Canons.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

springerpete said:


> If you let me know what sort of camera it is I may be able to help you a little,
> I.ve been using Digital s.l.r.s for years so if that's what you have I may be able to give some advice. Cheers Pete. P.S. If you care to look at my album, 'It's a dogs life' you can see the sort of quality I'm getting from my Canons.


Thanks for that,I'm not after anything too expensive,I just want a simple compact camera that can take action shots and scenery.

I will give this one another go,I have had a play around with the settings and see what happens.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

aww it's so nice to see Craven offlead and enjoying himself 

I have a tiny wee Kodak AF which does the trick most of the time when i'm out. It fits in my jean pockets and has a lot of settings(i've had it over 2 years and am still trying to work them out but the auto setting does me fine for all the usual things


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

He's doing really well,it's still the only place I dare let him off yet,but I am now mixing up the walk a bit,coming back different ways,instead of walking through one of the fields we walked round the edge of it.

Tonight we went back on ourselves and walked round a different field.

All to keep him on his toes,and he is starting to look for me now to see which way we are going.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Once you've had a play around with the settings & got used to it you will probably feel happier with them but I think the ones you have posted are great, Craven does seem to stand out - but then again it is Craven we're talking about here, you could dress him in a bin bag & I'd still go all gooey over him :001_tt1:

What sort of camera did you get?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Once you've had a play around with the settings & got used to it you will probably feel happier with them but I think the ones you have posted are great, Craven does seem to stand out - but then again it is Craven we're talking about here, you could dress him in a bin bag & I'd still go all gooey over him :001_tt1:
> 
> What sort of camera did you get?


I got a Fuji finepix Z90,I have had a play around with the settings,and I will try again tomorrow.

Having a look at the photo's again they are a bit better than the other camera,that first picture has more detail,with the old camera his feet would be blurred.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Not so bad photos, but I thought your last photos were so clear.. sometimes you can play with setting to get better photos..


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: lovely photos, craven looks gorgeous as usual! :001_tt1:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

xpalaboyx said:


> Not so bad photos, but I thought your last photos were so clear.. sometimes you can play with setting to get better photos..


Thanks,they were clear & the good ones were good,but I was getting more bad than good.

I would take a photo,and think it was great,until I got it home and it was blurred.

I have had a tweak at the new one,and the pictures are better than those posted.so I will try again when it stops raining.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

My dad says when out with dogs the sport setting(or blur reduction but sport is better) is best as the shutter speed is increased, so theres a lot less blur  He does a lot of photography so i'll try it as i get a lot of bad photos before getting a good one when we're out


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Adorable! Simply adorable.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Thanks,they were clear & the good ones were good,but I was getting more bad than good.
> 
> I would take a photo,and think it was great,until I got it home and it was blurred.
> 
> I have had a tweak at the new one,and the pictures are better than those posted.so I will try again when it stops raining.


I like the pics you posted 

For every pic that I post there is about 25 that have been scrapped.

My dad belonged to the camera club(back in the days of film) and it was expected from developing a roll of 72 that you would get 2 maybe 3 you were happy with.
Have fun with the settings, do have a go at reading the manual and hopefully you will get some that you are really super happy with 

Vicki


----------

